# What's the difference between Spain and Portugal?



## Sirtravelot

As some of you might know, I started a thread a few days ago about opening an opticians in Spain once I finish my optometry course in Scotland.

Considering that I have spent my first 11 years of age in Portugal, I was wondering what the differences in lifestyle are between Portugal and Spain. I can tell you quite bluntly which things about Portugal truly annoyed me.

Red Tape - In recent years Portugal has become flooded with buroucracy. Does Spain suffer from the same sickness?

Dishonesty - The idea that, just because you are a foreigner, you have more money than the natives. They notice you're a foreigner so they don't think twice about charging you extra on pretty much anything they can get away with.

Lazyness- Everything took AGES to get done. For example, you employ someone to fix the plumbing in your kitchen. The plumber tells you he'll be there sometime between 14:00 and 16:00 and in the end he arrives 3 days later. 

Another example: When I was living in Portugal I made an appointment to get my hair cut at this one salon at 10 am. Naturally, I arrived at the place at 10 *on time *and the hairdresser was totally shocked and said, and I quote (!), "Whoa, you're on time! Are you English or something?"

Driving - In Portugal they drive like completely utter idiots. In fact, it has had some of the highest rates of car-related murders in all of Europe. It's something that I've have heard to be a trait particular to southern European countries and I wonder if it's the same in Spain.

Disregard for detail - I've always noticed that the Portuguese would start a project, and finish it when it was half-done. In a "ah well, close enough!" attitude.

Ok, I realize that the above may appear a bit negative, but it's truly something that bugged me from my time spent in Portugal. 

The only reason why I'm asking this forum if the Spanish are any different is because I've ALWAYS heard that the Spanish were slightly faster and slightly more efficient than the Portuguese. 

I know that they are both mediterranean countries with laid back attitudes but the devil is in the details. 

Thanks!


----------



## 90199

Portugal is not a Mediterranean Country, the coastline is all Atlantic. 

Your description in many ways sounds very much like Spain especially the bureaucracy


----------



## Alcalaina

All the things you describe have also been identified by many British people living in Spain.

If these are the sort of things that bug you, best stay away!


----------



## xabiaxica

Sirtravelot said:


> As some of you might know, I started a thread a few days ago about opening an opticians in Spain once I finish my optometry course in Scotland.
> 
> Considering that I have spent my first 11 years of age in Portugal, I was wondering what the differences in lifestyle are between Portugal and Spain. I can tell you quite bluntly which things about Portugal truly annoyed me.
> 
> Red Tape - In recent years Portugal has become flooded with buroucracy. Does Spain suffer from the same sickness?


 yes...........



Sirtravelot said:


> Dishonesty - The idea that, just because you are a foreigner, you have more money than the natives. They notice you're a foreigner so they don't think twice about charging you extra on pretty much anything they can get away with.


certainly that has happened to me - a landlord suddenly hiked the rent when he met me by 100€ a month - until then we'd spoken only on the phone in Spanish - although I think it is happening less now that they realise we actually DON'T have any money


Sirtravelot said:


> Lazyness- Everything took AGES to get done. For example, you employ someone to fix the plumbing in your kitchen. The plumber tells you he'll be there sometime between 14:00 and 16:00 and in the end he arrives 3 days later.


 well MaidenScotland would recognise that - but I have to say I've always been impressed with service here - except in shops


Sirtravelot said:


> Another example: When I was living in Portugal I made an appointment to get my hair cut at this one salon at 10 am. Naturally, I arrived at the place at 10 *on time *and the hairdresser was totally shocked and said, and I quote (!), "Whoa, you're on time! Are you English or something?"


 again - people & deliveries have always arrived on time - on one memorable occasion the delivery actually arrived before my husband had returned from the shop!


Sirtravelot said:


> Driving - In Portugal they drive like completely utter idiots. In fact, it has had some of the highest rates of car-related murders in all of Europe. It's something that I've have heard to be a trait particular to southern European countries and I wonder if it's the same in Spain.


 roundabouts are for stopping for a chat, right?


Sirtravelot said:


> Disregard for detail - I've always noticed that the Portuguese would start a project, and finish it when it was half-done. In a "ah well, close enough!" attitude.


 the door on my washing machine kept flying open during the wash - a lovely spanish guy came to fix it - he tried & tried so many different things - he said in 30 years a machine had never beaten him. He was totally distraught when he had to admit defeat


Sirtravelot said:


> Ok, I realize that the above may appear a bit negative, but it's truly something that bugged me from my time spent in Portugal.
> 
> The only reason why I'm asking this forum if the Spanish are any different is because I've ALWAYS heard that the Spanish were slightly faster and slightly more efficient than the Portuguese.
> 
> I know that they are both mediterranean countries with laid back attitudes but the devil is in the details.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Sirtravelot

Oh yeah, another thing: Cars in Portugal are SUPER expensive because they put taxes on top of taxes. What are prices like in Spain?


----------



## jimenato

Sirtravelot said:


> Oh yeah, another thing: Cars in Portugal are SUPER expensive because they put taxes on top of taxes. What are prices like in Spain?


Don't know about new cars but second hand cars are expensive.


----------



## Sirtravelot

Sirtravelot said:


> As some of you might know, I started a thread a few days ago about opening an opticians in Spain once I finish my optometry course in Scotland.
> 
> Considering that I have spent my first 11 years of age in Portugal, I was wondering what the differences in lifestyle are between Portugal and Spain. I can tell you quite bluntly which things about Portugal truly annoyed me.
> 
> Red Tape - In recent years Portugal has become flooded with buroucracy. Does Spain suffer from the same sickness?
> 
> Dishonesty - The idea that, just because you are a foreigner, you have more money than the natives. They notice you're a foreigner so they don't think twice about charging you extra on pretty much anything they can get away with.
> 
> Lazyness- Everything took AGES to get done. For example, you employ someone to fix the plumbing in your kitchen. The plumber tells you he'll be there sometime between 14:00 and 16:00 and in the end he arrives 3 days later.
> 
> Another example: When I was living in Portugal I made an appointment to get my hair cut at this one salon at 10 am. Naturally, I arrived at the place at 10 *on time *and the hairdresser was totally shocked and said, and I quote (!), "Whoa, you're on time! Are you English or something?"
> 
> Driving - In Portugal they drive like completely utter idiots. In fact, it has had some of the highest rates of car-related murders in all of Europe. It's something that I've have heard to be a trait particular to southern European countries and I wonder if it's the same in Spain.
> 
> Disregard for detail - I've always noticed that the Portuguese would start a project, and finish it when it was half-done. In a "ah well, close enough!" attitude.
> 
> Ok, I realize that the above may appear a bit negative, but it's truly something that bugged me from my time spent in Portugal.
> 
> The only reason why I'm asking this forum if the Spanish are any different is because I've ALWAYS heard that the Spanish were slightly faster and slightly more efficient than the Portuguese.
> 
> I know that they are both mediterranean countries with laid back attitudes but the devil is in the details.
> 
> Thanks!


EDIT: After telling my mom about this thread she told me to take a chill pill. I suppose I sound like a typical complaining German. Maybe that's what makes Iberia so charming.


----------



## Seb*

Sirtravelot said:


> I suppose I sound like a typical complaining German.


I wasn't aware that a typical complaining German sounds like that. I have seen this trade in all countries I lived in (Germany, UK and Spain). Actually, just have a good read through these forums and compare nationalities ... I could tell you which nation complains most, but that would be no fun now, would it?


----------



## Alcalaina

Seb* said:


> I wasn't aware that a typical complaining German sounds like that. I have seen this trade in all countries I lived in (Germany, UK and Spain). Actually, just have a good read through these forums and compare nationalities ... I could tell you which nation complains most, but that would be no fun now, would it?


I am always wary of national stereotypes but I do believe that there is a huge difference between northern and southern European cultures - possibly to do with the climate.

As Sirtravelot pointed out, the devil is in the detail. For northern Europeans detail is very important. They like to make plans, to know exactly when and why something is going to happen. They get uncomfortable when people don't behave predictably or things don't go according to plan.

Southerners on the other hand tend to live for the moment, to deal with situations as they arrive rather than plan for contingencies. Punctuality and precision are less important. They get uncomfortable when people try and pressure them or pin them down.


----------



## 90199

I bought a new car seven years ago, almost half price of one the same in England. 

However I bought one in the Canary Islands, where things are somewhat cheaper then the Peninsular of Spain,

Hepa


----------



## littleredrooster

Hepa said:


> I bought a new car seven years ago, almost half price of one the same in England.
> 
> However I bought one in the Canary Islands, where things are somewhat cheaper then the Peninsular of Spain,
> 
> Hepa


How times have changed.
The first car I bought in the Canaries was much less than half price of the equivalent in the UK.
Now on the mainland at least they normally cost more than in the UK, though I would presume a tad less in the Canaries with it's tax advantage.


----------



## littleredrooster

Alcalaina said:


> I am always wary of national stereotypes but I do believe that there is a huge difference between northern and southern European cultures - possibly to do with the climate.
> 
> As Sirtravelot pointed out, the devil is in the detail. For northern Europeans detail is very important. They like to make plans, to know exactly when and why something is going to happen. They get uncomfortable when people don't behave predictably or things don't go according to plan.
> 
> Southerners on the other hand tend to live for the moment, to deal with situations as they arrive rather than plan for contingencies. Punctuality and precision are less important. They get uncomfortable when people try and pressure them or pin them down.



Very true, the easy going attitude is one of the things I like most about Spain.

It's a standing joke amongst my English pals in Sweden, that if you want to call in on a Swedish friend or neighbour for a cup of coffee or a chat, it's necessary to make an appointment at least four months in advance, so that all the necessary arrangements, preparations and fine details can be properly organised well in advance.


----------



## NotinUse

I have a family member who lives in Colégio, Lagos, and yes the roads are terrible but the biggest difference/annoyance were the amount of FLIES. I have never seen so many.

also I noticed a lot of the women had moustaches if that counts, either that or the port had a strange effect on my vision.


----------



## Alcalaina

NotinUse said:


> I have a family member who lives in Colégio, Lagos, and yes the roads are terrible but the biggest difference/annoyance were the amount of FLIES. I have never seen so many.
> 
> also I noticed a lot of the women had moustaches if that counts, either that or the port had a strange effect on my vision.


Bad roads, flies and hairy-faced females* - sounds like Gibraltar.



* I'm talking about the apes of course.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Sirtravelot said:


> As some of you might know, I started a thread a few days ago about opening an opticians in Spain once I finish my optometry course in Scotland.
> 
> Considering that I have spent my first 11 years of age in Portugal, I was wondering what the differences in lifestyle are between Portugal and Spain. I can tell you quite bluntly which things about Portugal truly annoyed me.
> 
> Red Tape - In recent years Portugal has become flooded with buroucracy. Does Spain suffer from the same sickness?
> 
> Dishonesty - The idea that, just because you are a foreigner, you have more money than the natives. They notice you're a foreigner so they don't think twice about charging you extra on pretty much anything they can get away with.
> 
> Lazyness- Everything took AGES to get done. For example, you employ someone to fix the plumbing in your kitchen. The plumber tells you he'll be there sometime between 14:00 and 16:00 and in the end he arrives 3 days later.
> 
> Another example: When I was living in Portugal I made an appointment to get my hair cut at this one salon at 10 am. Naturally, I arrived at the place at 10 *on time *and the hairdresser was totally shocked and said, and I quote (!), "Whoa, you're on time! Are you English or something?"
> 
> Driving - In Portugal they drive like completely utter idiots. In fact, it has had some of the highest rates of car-related murders in all of Europe. It's something that I've have heard to be a trait particular to southern European countries and I wonder if it's the same in Spain.
> 
> Disregard for detail - I've always noticed that the Portuguese would start a project, and finish it when it was half-done. In a "ah well, close enough!" attitude.
> 
> Ok, I realize that the above may appear a bit negative, but it's truly something that bugged me from my time spent in Portugal.
> 
> The only reason why I'm asking this forum if the Spanish are any different is because I've ALWAYS heard that the Spanish were slightly faster and slightly more efficient than the Portuguese.
> 
> I know that they are both mediterranean countries with laid back attitudes but the devil is in the details.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know much about Portugal having only been there a couple of times and a long time ago, but I DO recognise Spain in the above description. If you can't adapt to this type of life style you'd better think about re location to Canada or Singapore  In many ways the Spanish attitude towards life is changing, (digital signature allowing much paperwork to be done through internet, delivery dates becoming more real...) but it is still inefficient and slow in some areas and it's best to accept it rather letting it than bring on an ulcer.
This video advises us to follow 6 rules

Expat survival guide - living in Spain - Information on video for expats in spain - tips to survive in Spain
For those of you who can't be bothered to open the link they are:
1. Don't lose your temper
2. Use emotional intelligence (Ie you're more likely to get what you want is you're nice)
3. Plan at Spanish speed
4. Learn Spanish
5. Spanish bureaucracy always wins
6. Remember - you're not back "home"


----------



## Sirtravelot

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know much about Portugal having only been there a couple of times and a long time ago, but I DO recognise Spain in the above description. If you can't adapt to this type of life style you'd better think about re location to Canada or Singapore  In many ways the Spanish attitude towards life is changing, (digital signature allowing much paperwork to be done through internet, delivery dates becoming more real...) but it is still inefficient and slow in some areas and it's best to accept it rather letting it than bring on an ulcer.
> This video advises us to follow 6 rules
> 
> Expat survival guide - living in Spain - Information on video for expats in spain - tips to survive in Spain
> For those of you who can't be bothered to open the link they are:
> 1. Don't lose your temper
> 2. Use emotional intelligence (Ie you're more likely to get what you want is you're nice)
> 3. Plan at Spanish speed
> 4. Learn Spanish
> 5. Spanish bureaucracy always wins
> 6. Remember - you're not back "home"


Thanks. That's wonderful information. Love the video.

I mean, I suppose that it's very similar to Portugal and that used to annoy me. But I have to be quite honest, I think I'd rather go through this Spanish mentality than the Scottish. Rain in August doesn't get more depressing and getting pished every weekend at the local pub is not what I want to do with my life. :/


----------

